# Make someOne feel good HeRe!!



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Ok its kinda a game but not really, all you do is leave a possitive message about the person that posted last

If you cant think of anything nice dont write anything at all , Be Nice =)

and u can post a compliment more then once <3

xoxo


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

She brought sexy back

*oh thread ended no one is nice to slckr!! HAHAAHHA sry i killed ur game pink


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

he joined the army, contributing to the defense of our nation.

you did join the army slckr, right?


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

he said something nice about the guy above him


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

His thread about fighting made me laugh


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> His thread about fighting made me laugh


i like his accent


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

he was awesome in peter pan!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

guys that ride bikes are cool!!!

I miss your avatar, that one u had loooong time ago, it was cool like d guys that ride bikes!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

pink is my favorite color..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

has one sexy ass rhom in his avatar


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

uuuummmmmmmmm....

ummmmmmmm....

he's back!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

acestro said:


> uuuummmmmmmmm....
> 
> ummmmmmmm....
> 
> he's back!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

He was #REMOVED#! for 24 hours


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

is master of self irony ( or just mildly retarded ) and F'n funny!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Is from denmark or is it norway?? and keeps me entertained late night when noone is around on the forum.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> and keeps me entertained late night when noone is around on the forum.


sry but that just sounded extr ghey
















btw its Norway.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> and keeps me entertained late night when noone is around on the forum.


sry but that just sounded extr ghey
















btw its Norway.
[/quote]
what..its either talk to you since noone is on here late night except the euro people or watch meatspin


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

What can I say, he has Kurt for an avatar, therefore must be a well rounded considerate kind of person who likes dudes from Norway.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

rides a motorcycle and wears his gear


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

One of the funniest members here!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

The jesus pic in his sig makes me ROFLMAOHAHAHA!!!!!!1!!!1!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

has a very large wood


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

He rocks timbzzzzzz

And donates cash to his favourite website


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Has a sweet looking geryi.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

HES A PROUD F'N AMERICAN!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

hes full of hate

:rasp: its a good thing


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

He Rocks Timz and hooked me up with a link to a Friday the 13th run-through for NES.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

He has a cool name and is from a cool state.

Also, like the way he thinks.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Acestro knows a LOT about cichlids....and basically any other fish. He has been a great asset to the non-piranha part of P-Fury.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Taylor says nice things.









In all seriousness, Taylor is mature and sharp beyond his years.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

acestro started best post whoring team ever
/


----------



## BrandtiisOwnAll (Nov 7, 2006)

jmax has more fishes than me and has a cool avatar too


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

BrandtiisOwnAll said:


> jmax has more fishes than me and has a cool avatar too


jmax wishes he had a branditi


----------



## BrandtiisOwnAll (Nov 7, 2006)

jmax doesn't know that i am unsure if it is a true brandtii or a gold p

...ignorance is bliss


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

post pics in pics section for an id, oh yea /\ has a sweet avitar also


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Has a cool looking fish in his avatar!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

he is a wiz with gears


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

He owns on the bike.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

\has cool matching avatar and signature


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

he should be president


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

he was once not an asshat who gave ET free rides.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

he takes care of the texas cichlid problem in new orleans


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> he takes care of the texas cichlid problem in new orleans


is an asshat


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

he has a nice sence of humor.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

He was furyless for 2 days due to teh mystery bug


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

He has a girlfriend with a smiley face and was once Mr. T.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

hes a pengiun in an china man costume, and thats A OK in my book.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

He's an ass with a hat.... which is really not okay with anyone...

...sorry...

...wait..

um... He gets wicked air on his bike!


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Has a cool looking avatar with electricity


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

he likes...gears?...jk

as i dont really know him very well ill dig something up...

he is a delightful human being....that likes gears...


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Though I don't know him very well either , hopefully I will one day...

Here goes: He has a video signature that made me laugh for hours.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

he wizzes on gears (in a good way)...possibly to de-ice them as winter is quickly approaching...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> She brought sexy back
> 
> *oh thread ended no one is nice to slckr!! HAHAAHHA sry i killed ur game pink


dem other boys dont know how to act, ya


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ is predictable

(in derailing the motif of the thread)


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> ^ is predictable
> 
> (in derailing the motif of the thread)


^ used to be an asshat


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

he sounds kinda gangsta


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

He kills you


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

he doesnt know what my name means


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

His home town kills you?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

is british...

wait..is that an insult??? jk jk jk


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Puff said:


> is british...
> 
> wait..is that an insult??? jk jk jk


^ Loves the trees as much as I do!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Is an excellent rainbow caster!!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

is a damned fine picture taker...er...lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ is well travelled


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

^^his girlfriend brought sexy back


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ legitimately hates me.

wait.

Hey, that's not cool!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

I dont honestly hate you as much as I lead you to believe I do


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^honestly doesn't hate me as much as I believed.


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Likes to party a lot?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ is strangely familiar...

in a good way.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> ^ is strangely familiar...
> 
> in a good way.


is soooo cute


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Familiar?

Sounds very Gangsta.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

dont you wiz on gears?


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

That's what everyone who spoke about me has said so far!

Has a job unlike Bush and Cheney in "Dude, where's your job"


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

has a cool avatar


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Comes from a Nordic Wind?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

^^^ not sure if he can speak french? but nice try


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah I can read French. Oh, I meant a Nordic Stomach.

Il est peut-etre Gangsta. Il est aussi tres cool. Oh mondieu, beaucoup d'anglasisme!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is good with photoshop..smells like french fries


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Donated to Piranha-Fury


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Gear Wiz said:


> Donated to Piranha-Fury


likes french toast


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Correct! I had some for breakfast this morning. Good guess.

Has a really cool avatar with a smg on it.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

^^^
possible fruit


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is an emo asshat


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ likes "Big Trouble in Little China"


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^let me live after the dark ages


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wait.... that was you???































:rasp:

^ has great sense of humor (Puff Sandiego... 'nuff said)


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

^^^'
likes little crazed china men in his avatar


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^^^ likes latinos


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ likes meatspins


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

has tons of post


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

^^^ 
dont know mcuh about except he has fish?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ skillfully employs emo and wangster and spammer skills all at once


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Loves it when a plan comes together.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

apparently is a gear wiz

how is it possible that we have turned this make someone feel good thread into a make fun of someone thread


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

I was going to say that, but I held back...I am mortally shamed (but I am immortally not







)

^Has a cool avatar set


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Seems like a cool guy


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

works at a cool fish store


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is an asshat


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

seems pretty cool^

well thats where the thread ends cuz nobody can think of anything else to say about me .........im sorry hahaha


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is from yuma


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

rocks timbz


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

haha wrong person ... pwned


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

is quicker than me at posting


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

just hit 3000 and is still an asshat


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Gave $ to the site.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

made vultures cool.

kinda.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Wrote an article that I remember.

Kinda.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

wrote a post that i remember


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is from arizona


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> is from arizona


mah bro from anada moe


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Is from Canada and keeps some cool fishies....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is a member sponsor like me


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Is a fine Irish American like me, and likes fine footwhere....


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Is a fine Irish American like me, and likes fine footwhere....


You're Irish? No need for me to say more









"In order to speak with an equal, an Irishman must converse with the almighty" - Braveheart


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

when I was a tree for halloween he tried hugging me..is very good in a debate..has funny owl pictures


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

is finally beating me in post count


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

looks like k fizzly


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

apparently likes porkchops like i do


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> apparently likes porkchops like i do


i dont think he's an asshat


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

had the shortest running team in the history of pfury...Obsession anyone?








jk


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

THADON said:


> had the shortest running team in the history of pfury...Obsession anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he actually remembers obsession! wait...is that good or bad


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is star wars fan too


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

haha, props for the big trouble in little china avatar!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

very good a drawing tuff


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

drives a volvo


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

the coolest member to join on February 7 2006.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

HAHAHA


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

definatly runs things







:laugh:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Smokes Ganja as a part of his religion


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Has a really cool avatar.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is very sorry all the time for being himself


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Is really cool!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

^^^ likes to say


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

got picked on in school


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> got picked on in school


sad but true


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Admits getting picked on in school


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

is the coolest poster in this thread


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

^^^ has a nice asshat avatar


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

^^^is the next asshat cuz i beat him to 3000


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

^^^^ wants your avatar when time comes


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Likes to baffle people with bullshit








Hi everyone


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Gear Wiz said:


> Likes to baffle people with bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well ya know


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

He's Mad E-gansta. Macho e-pimp style.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

makes me feel good with his e compliments


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ post funny posts.....lol in other words is funny!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> ^ post funny posts.....lol in other words is funny!


awwwww, 
^^^^ is so sweet and looks oh so hot in pink







i like pink


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Is so Gangsta that he makes 50 cent look like a wannabe!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Gear Wiz said:


> Is so Gangsta that he makes 50 cent look like a wannabe!


makes me feel oh so e good


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Feels very e good!








Hi NJ


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Gear Wiz said:


> Feels very e good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


likes to say


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

tries hard to postalot


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

is a norwiegian


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Knows how to use the interweb!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

is b_ack51 from the internet


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^I love his funny post and jokes!!


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Has a really nice and pink picture set.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

..... oh wait


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

^ has a awsome stash


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> ^ has a awsome stash


has an avatar im jealous of.....


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Has a wierd but cool avatar. How did you make it joey'd?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

has a GREAT site

Reta


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Gear Wiz said:


> Has a wierd but cool avatar. How did you make it joey'd?


its actaully from a video posted here on the site, the john hottie guido video, (you can search for it) and i saw thge pic and edited it for my avatar.........
ok ok they are my proteges, i took the pic myself, but i didnt supply the cigs


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

^ has 2,909 posts at this moment in time


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

changes his avatar all the time with pretty colors


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

^ want to try on his ass hat to see if it fits


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

dezboy said:


> ^ has 2,909 posts at this moment in time


NOT ANYMORE


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

keeps derailing the thread


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

agrees with him, hahahahahah


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Has confusing signature and matching avatar.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ seems like a nice guy!!!


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

started this NICE thread


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Has a really cool avatar!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Gear Wiz said:


> Has a really cool avatar!


has gears in his avatar like i do


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

^ think that skull just winked at me


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dezboy said:


> ^ think that skull just winked at me


watch out it will give you a bone


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> ^ think that skull just winked at me


watch out it will give you a bone








[/quote]
is a sweetheart


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Keeps robbing my ONtarian Money


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

liked trigga better, but tha don is cool also


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Cool blue with purple in his signature give a cooling effect


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

also has nice signture, ( the colour is called neon glow)


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

dezboy said:


> also has nice signture, ( the colour is called neon glow)


Can make a nice one for me, but non-pfury, something cute and pink something that would say Miss **Muah**


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

her thread should be in the HOF


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Nooooooooo, i think is better here...lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Has a very co ordinated style going on here


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

THADON said:


> Has a very co ordinated style going on here


^likes ur other name better,

Is it true that the other guy i forgot his name QT pmed u??


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> Has a very co ordinated style going on here


^likes ur other name better,

Is it true that the other guy i forgot his name QT pmed u??
[/quote]
is a foxy thang!!!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Lomita misses you!!! really and Red says Hi


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

pink is the new green


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

:rasp:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> Lomita misses you!!! really and Red says Hi


misses lomita . alot !! say hey to red for me


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

HAD A BONE FROM HIM EARLIER



PinKragon said:


> also has nice signture, ( the colour is called neon glow)


Can make a nice one for me, but non-pfury, something cute and pink something that would say Miss **Muah**
[/quote]

SOMETHING VERY SIMPLE AS IT IS LATE HERE IN THE UK...............


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

makes nice sigs


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

makes people smile


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

has one sexy ass car as a avatar


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

dezboy said:


> also has nice signture, ( the colour is called neon glow)


Can make a nice one for me, but non-pfury, something cute and pink something that would say Miss **Muah**
[/quote]

SOMETHING VERY SIMPLE AS IT IS LATE HERE IN THE UK...............









[/quote]

i think im gonna put it as my signature.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

^ ill do a better one for you tmo when im more awake............


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

^^^^
needs to make me one of his uber cool sigs


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ deserves a 'spammalicious' sig


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

joey said:


> ^ deserves a 'spammalicious' sig


^ has yet to be forgiven by me for murdering texes cichlids....

jk... Ace is for sure one of the most knowledgeable/entertaining members on the site.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> ^ deserves a 'spammalicious' sig


^ has yet to be forgiven by me for murdering texes cichlids....

jk... Ace is for sure one of the most knowledgeable/old/entertaining members on the site.
[/quote]

So true.

^has a cute girlfriend. I just hope she hanst been with other men.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> ^ deserves a 'spammalicious' sig


^ has yet to be forgiven by me for murdering texes cichlids....

jk... Ace is for sure one of the most knowledgeable/entertaining members on the site.
[/quote]

/welcomes you to come collecting them anytime (except they're hard to get in the colder months)

/has about 200 live ones right now :laugh:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> ^ deserves a 'spammalicious' sig


^ has yet to be forgiven by me for murdering texes cichlids....

jk... Ace is for sure one of the most knowledgeable/entertaining members on the site.
[/quote]
sweet thanks dude, you made me feel good.... seriously, and i wanna get another on saterday, do you still wanna talk to my bro?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ^ deserves a 'spammalicious' sig


^ has yet to be forgiven by me for murdering texes cichlids....

jk... Ace is for sure one of the most knowledgeable/old/entertaining members on the site.
[/quote]

So true.

^has a cute girlfriend. I just hope she hanst been with other men.
[/quote]

is kind and loving to trees


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> ^ deserves a 'spammalicious' sig


^ has yet to be forgiven by me for murdering texes cichlids....

jk... Ace is for sure one of the most knowledgeable/old/entertaining members on the site.
[/quote]

So true.

^has a cute girlfriend. I just hope she hanst been with other men.
[/quote]

I dont even know what that means. What the f*ck is wrong with you dude?
[/quote]
wtf is wrong with you....... make him feel good you silly bastard


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

joey said:


> ^ deserves a 'spammalicious' sig


^ has yet to be forgiven by me for murdering texes cichlids....

jk... Ace is for sure one of the most knowledgeable/entertaining members on the site.
[/quote]
sweet thanks dude, you made me feel good.... seriously, and i wanna get another on saterday, do you still wanna talk to my bro?
[/quote]

Thanks for the offer man but I gotta my priorities in order and figure some sh*t out before I engage on any kind of new endeavor. I appreciate the offer though.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

takes a deep breath


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Easy there jiggy, I was referring to freak and Handgelina Jolie :laugh:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> ^ deserves a 'spammalicious' sig


^ has yet to be forgiven by me for murdering texes cichlids....

jk... Ace is for sure one of the most knowledgeable/entertaining members on the site.
[/quote]
sweet thanks dude, you made me feel good.... seriously, and i wanna get another on saterday, do you still wanna talk to my bro?
[/quote]

Thanks for the offer man but I gotta my priorities in order and figure some sh*t out before I engage on any kind of new endeavor. I appreciate the offer though.
[/quote]

no prob. I'm just here researching them for a while. Weird being a hobbyist and a scientist at the same time. I have held on to some cool live specimens :laugh:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> um, he's talking about my girl being with other men? I should break his scrawny ass in two. You can make fun of me all you want, but jokes about those I love are not cool.


beat his tree huggin azz


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is a ***********


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Easy there jiggy, I was referring to freak and Handgelina Jolie :laugh:


Yeah, every guy who stands up for his girl is jiggy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Do you see how I quoted freak? And then you lashed out for some reason?

Im not out to get you, and I would love it if you would stop being so damn spiteful over nothing.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

A bunch of bad coincidences I suppose.

The 'token' thing got under my skin and then I got overly sensitive. You'll understand when you find just the right tree.









I'll edit out my anger.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

^^^^
lets be nice and not d-rail the thread


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> A bunch of bad coincidences I suppose.
> 
> The 'token' thing got under my skin and then I got overly sensitive. You'll understand when you find just the right tree.
> 
> ...


Repeat after me.....goosfraba.......


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> is a ***********


I'm gonna e-fudgepack you all if we don't bring the niceness back in to this thread. rawr.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ bringing nice-ness back


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

^^^^ has a sense of reality ulike most montrealers









top


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

joey said:


> ^^^^ has a sense of reality ulike most montrealers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFF

(quoted for falseness... I was the last poster :rasp: )


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

has a cool job i wish i could do


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ has always been one of the nicest members on this site.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Im sorry RIP has taken over this thread and derailed the heck out of it. Please stick to your useless post count boosting thread in the future guys.









_Edit: _For Acestro since you dont recieve PMs anymore. Ya unfortunatley it is late and I have to wake up super early for work tomorrow. I wish I had time to clean up all the usless RIP posts that took over the thread, but it will have to wait till tomorrow. Ill post a thread in the Team forum and if someone comes on tonight that wants to clean it up can do so, you will be able to to continue with your nice comments about the members. Thank you for your concern though Tom


----------

